# How to get Resident Visa under Skilled Migration



## mfaisale208 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi,

I am meeting the criteria for points required(current cutoff is 160 points) for skilled migrant visa of New Zealand as below:
1. Age - 30 points
2. Qualification(level 9) - 70 points
3. Work experience more than 10 years - 50 points
4. Work experience in absolute skill shortage - 15 points

So, in total, I am getting 165 points. For point 4, my skill job code is Software Engineer(261313), which falls under the long term skill shortage category.

So, do I still require a job offer also for the skilled migrant category visa?

Please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You can submit without a job offer, so long as you have at least 160 points, however you will not be approved for this visa unless you have a skilled permanent job offer and points on the EOI for it. The best you could hope for in those circumstances would be a 12 month job search visa for the principal applicant only that would allow you to come to NZ to get a job offer and then complete the SMRV application process to live here permanently.


----------

